# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Info about haplogroup H1e1a

## HYGILI4K

Hello guys!

I recently received the results of my mtDNA test and discovered that I belong to the H1e1a haplogroup.

I'd like to know if you guys have any information about this specific H subclade. Anything should help, such as it's origin or the populations related to it. Is it jewish? 

All I know is that my matrilineal line can be traced back to the Beira Baixa region of Portugal, on Oleiros, where my grandmother was born (and according to her, her grandmother too).

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Konstin

Hello, I am also H1e1a haplogroup. My maternal ancestry is Eastern European consisting of mostly Poland, some Ukraine, and according to my report a dash of Hungary which I was unaware of. The report also said 0.01% Ashkenazi Jewish ancestry which I was also unaware of. I hope this helps you in your search. Good Luck.

----------


## HYGILI4K

Thank you very much Konstin!

----------

